# Hartford, CT



## score04w (Apr 24, 2012)

Not sure if I am posting in the right section, but here it goes. I Have a photo shoot in a few days and am looking for an abandoned warehouse or factory in CT.  I know of one or two but I always get hassled by police and I don't feel like going through that again.  Anyone have ideas? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 24, 2012)

Most abandoned ones are getting knocked down or fenced up. Are you looking to shoot inside or outdoors ?


----------



## score04w (Apr 25, 2012)

inside or outside, not being too picky bc of the lack of locations


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know about Hartford area but I know Waterbury downtown area has some decent spots as well New Haven. If you take 91 south, take a right off the exit and you will see some. If thats not good, when you hit the gas station on Middletown and state street, you can hang a left. Theres some spots on Hamilton too. Keep in mind, the area isnt the best. Try to have extra people with you or mind your surroundings. I live in Seymour. There is a couple of factories that close up around 6pm off of exit 22 rt 8. You can shoot there. I don't know about how the cops will act but it's much safer lol. You can prob do it but be quick about it.


----------



## score04w (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for all the feedback.  I'll have to check those out. I'm from Canton/Avon so there's not a lot of factory/abandoned around me, mostly rich snobs. I am going to do a full light step up so quick may not be an option.


----------

